# Breakthrough uses for venom.



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I know tests have been successful in new jersey with the venom from a Malaysian pit viper to create a drug preventing ischemic strokes in humans, the drug Viprinex also called ancrod has been shown to help dissolve clots and thin blood and is effective 6hrs after the stroke symptoms begin, twice as long as conventional medicines! 

Is the many more medical breakthroughs over the years other than the making of antivenin?


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Bill Haast developed a medicine called PROven from snake venom.
It was apparently a treatment for:-


 Arthritis
Lupus

Herpes simplex

Herpes
Zoster

Muscular dystrophy

Parkinson's disease

Myasthenia gravis
Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis
The FDA in the US banned the drug but it is still available in Germany under the name Horvi MS9

There is more information about it here:-
Bill Haast Article


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

is there any side effects to venom medicine?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there was work a few years ago with, gila monster venom being used in the treatment of diabetes


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

SiUK said:


> there was work a few years ago with, gila monster venom being used in the treatment of diabetes


Hopefully it'll work!!:no1:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

bradhollands999 said:


> Hopefully it'll work!!:no1:


 Yeah, I guess we will both benefit?
:notworthy:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Herp_boi said:


> Yeah, I guess we will both benefit?
> :notworthy:


Yeah, been type 1 for 9 years now. You?


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

i have been insulin dependant for 6 years! pain in the ass at times, but it could be worse!:2thumb:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it not truly amazing that animals which for so long have been feared, hated and despised by the human race have the potential to cure so many illnesses and diseases?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

ian14 said:


> Is it not truly amazing that animals which for so long have been feared, hated and despised by the human race have the potential to cure so many illnesses and diseases?


Yes exactly! 

Well here is a link to anyone who wants to donate money to help preserve and study king cobras in india

donations

This man is doing great work already.Snake man returns from deadly jungle trek - Kilkenny Today


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that eyelash viper venom was being used in cancer research, but I may have just imagined that...


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Herp_boi said:


> i have been insulin dependant for 6 years! pain in the ass at times, but it could be worse!:2thumb:


Yeah i'd rather not have it, but you can live a fairly 'normal' life with it.:2thumb:


----------



## Paulios (Apr 21, 2008)

this is awesome, maybe if further developments are made then more people will have respect for these animals rather than fearing them.


----------

